# OCD and the Medical Requirements



## dereklipman (23 Jun 2005)

Hi there,

I just passed my CFAT and have my interview/medical scheduled in a couple of weeks. I have had OCD (obsessive compulsive disorder) for years. I take daily medication. My doctor told me that i have a chemical imbalance in my brain. To make a long story short, i have dealt with it, and with the meds i am fine. All my buddies know i have this disorder, and my current employer does too. Guys, i am really in a tight spot here. I'm hoping that the interviewers/army docs don't see my illness as a sign of weakness. I consider myself a well adjusted person who confronted my problem head-on and got help. I really think i have a lot to offer. I am in top physical condition, i have never had a problem at work, and i've always been up-front with people. I do security downtown Toronto, and have dealt with tons of dangerous and stressful situations. I'd like to think that i can handle myself as well as my coworkers who don't need meds. Id even be willing to pay for my medication without using the army benefit plans. In fact, thats what i've been doing for two years. I can't think of any other job in the world i'd rather have guys. I am going to be totally up-front with my recruiters at the interview, and with the docs at the medical. I'd appreciate input from anyone out there. Have any of you known men/women who have joined the CF and have ocd?

Thanks so much for reading.
Cheers,
Derek.


----------



## Pieman (23 Jun 2005)

I think this is a situation where the best place to get your answer is with the medical staff at CFRC. Either wait until your appointment, or maybe try giving them a phone call before hand to see what their opinion might be.


----------



## TCBF (23 Jun 2005)

Derek, I don't know of anyone who JOINED with it, though some may have been diagnosed with it during their careers.

The issue comes down to deployability.   Generally speaking, if we aren't deployable - we aren't employable, and universality of service means that to enrol, we must fit that bill.   We would be doing a dis-service to Canadians, otherwise.

Once in, rare exceptions are made for those whose health deteriorates - particularly due to conditions of service - and some accomodations could be made, but it would sheer folly to enrol non-deployable pers from the start.

So, the question is, how does the Army see your example? They would have had to have considered how available your meds are in theatre, what would happen if you ran out of meds due to the resupply chopper or your rucksack being turned into a smoking hulk by the bad guys, how your meds - and you on them - would react to Mefloquine, PB Tabs, HI 6 Auto Injectors, CASCAD, bug juice, heavily chlorinated water, extreme heat/cold, exposure to chemical agents, etc.

At some point, it may become obvious that some people cannot be enrolled due to the exigencies of the service.   Sad, but true.

So, only way to find out for sure is to try and join.

And if they say no?   Well, you offered, they declined.   It won't be the end of the world.   There are other ways to serve your country. 

Tom


----------



## dereklipman (23 Jun 2005)

Thanks alot Tom! I agree man. I guess i live my life head-on, and i'm going to go through with the process. I just hope the recruiters won't be disappointed if it turns out i wasted their time. 

Thanks pieman. I will give that a go.


----------



## Donut (23 Jun 2005)

Derek, I would be shocked if you met Common Enrollment Medical Standards (CEMS).

I suspect you will get a med cat something along the lines of G3O3 (or G4O4), which is below enrollment standards, but stranger things have happened.

A big variable will be what happens if you don't get your meds consistently, and if that might precipitate a MH crisis.

It's certainly worth looking into, though.

DF


----------



## Danjanou (23 Jun 2005)

Derek

Just to add to what Tom stated. Even if not accepted, the important fact is that you were willing to serve and through no fault of your own are not able to. No shame in that. 

There are other ways to "Serve" and sounds like you're doing that now in a cruddy and often thankless job. That's more than a lot of people in our society are willing to undertake.

Also your honesty here is another thing to be proud of. You may have hidden this fact, been enrolled and then down the road placed your self at others at risk in the scenarios Tom described, all for some selfish prideful reason. You chose not to, that speaks highly of you.

Kudos to you and you'll always be welcome on this board.


----------



## TCBF (24 Jun 2005)

"Kudos to you and you'll always be welcome on this board.'

- Hear! Hear! 

Tom


----------



## Wynne (30 Jan 2006)

Alright, my friend wants me to take him to the recruiting centre to find out a little bit more about joining the reserves and such, but I realized that he has OCD and is on Paxil.  Now with the medical, would this pose a problem?  I know using Paxil is for depression and OCD, but would using it disqualify him from entering the CF?  It would be very much appreciated so I can let him know whether or not to even try for the CF...if it bears any importance, he was looking at MP.  Thank you so much for any answers that you can give me.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jan 2006)

oh i see ........another "freind" question !!


 ;D


----------



## Wynne (30 Jan 2006)

No I'm actually being serious.  I've already started my application progress and have no such hinderances.  lol


----------



## kincanucks (30 Jan 2006)

Whether or not a medical condition will prevent someone from joining the CF can only be determined by going through the medical processing portion of the application process.


----------

